# New to IronMag forums



## Killswitch (Oct 15, 2006)

Hello all, I am new to IronMagazine Forums. My name is Austen and I am a soldier currently deployed to the AOR in Balad Iraq. I am a member to another forum but decided to join here and absorb more knowlege. Send me a private message if you have any questions for me. I look forward to being a member of IronMag forums.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 15, 2006)

Killswitch welcome to IM!


----------



## Repo (Jan 25, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 28, 2011)

Welcome our friend.  Thank you for serving our country.  You are amazing


----------



## vortrit (Jan 28, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## freuck (Jan 28, 2011)

welcome to the forum and thank you for your service bro


----------



## big60235 (Feb 5, 2011)

Welcome on board


----------



## brian lee (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome!!!  I'm fairly new too, you'll see that IM members are very knowledgeable and helpfull.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Feb 6, 2011)

Killswitch said:


> Hello all, I am new to IronMagazine Forums. My name is Austen and I am a soldier currently deployed to the AOR in Balad Iraq. I am a member to another forum but decided to join here and absorb more knowlege. Send me a private message if you have any questions for me. I look forward to being a member of IronMag forums.


 hope everything is all right, you haven't been around in more than 4 years


----------



## vortrit (Feb 6, 2011)

ParadiseCup said:


> hope everything is all right, you haven't been around in more than 4 years



LOL. I just noticed that.


----------



## VonEric (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

